# Gardening.



## sarajane (Sep 24, 2017)

I love gardening, and helping /caring for the wildlife in it,...birds,frogs,hedgehogs, i have 2 wildlife ponds,....i get so much pleasure from helping these wild animals, ...anyone else share my interest?


----------



## terry123 (Sep 24, 2017)

Love to garden but I live in a condo with a small patio. I do grow tomatoes in 5 gallon buckets and lots of different ferns. Miss my greenhouse and yard!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Where are you?


I'm in the UK...I have large gardens, with lots of wildlife, and hedgehogs too... I leave nuts and water out for the hedgehogs and they visit nightly..


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 24, 2017)

We have 25 acres with a 6 acre lake. We feed the wildlife and have always had a fairly large garden. We still grow a lot of what we eat but have cut back on the size of the garden due to getting too darn old to take care of it all.


----------



## sarajane (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi hollydolly, i am from the UK,.....i bought some hedgehog food from a garden centre,....my hogs love it,one of them is out there at 21.15pm,waiting to be fed,lol,...they are also very noisy, when 2 of them are in the garden together.i also have acquired 3 frogs,how did they find my ponds?.


----------



## ossian (Sep 24, 2017)

I too enjoy the garden. The back garden is fairly small, but I try to encourage the birds by feeding them. Unfortunately, pigeons and collared doves have started to really thrive and I had to stop feeding during summer. The pigeons were leaving such a mess and clogging up the gutters.

However, since it is getting into the poorer weather, I have once more started to fill the feeder and the small birds are returning.

Like your hedgehog!


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2017)

I would love to have hedgehogs!  What adorable little things they are.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2017)

sarajane said:


> Hi hollydolly, i am from the UK,.....i bought some hedgehog food from a garden centre,....my hogs love it,one of them is out there at 21.15pm,waiting to be fed,lol,...they are also very noisy, when 2 of them are in the garden together.i also have acquired 3 frogs,how did they find my ponds?.



I'm in Herts ... which part of the Uk are you?

I also have frogs.... and toads ...don't like toads tho'. I found one on my back doorstep last week when I opened the door in the dark, I nearly jumped out of my skin lol


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)

For at least 10yrs, off and on, I did landscaping work as a second job. Loved digging in the dirt. Loved transforming the ugly spots in people's yards into pretty ones. My favorite job, actually, and I've done all kinds of different jobs.


----------

